# Dat Eats Crayfish



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Like the title reads!

Thanks for dinner buddiechrist!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cool... i gotta get a monster tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive gotta get some dats


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

humm.... i should try mine too!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I love this Dat, by far one of the coolest fish I've ever owned.

Thanks for viewing guys


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> I love this Dat, by far one of the coolest fish I've ever owned.
> 
> Thanks for viewing guys


True enough.
Dats are cool.
My dat is like a dog. It will come up and "beg" for food.
I hope to train it to eat off my hand.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

ninez said:


> True enough.
> Dats are cool.
> My dat is like a dog. It will come up and "beg" for food.
> I hope to train it to eat off my hand.


HAHA! They totally beg for food, unlike my bass that just rip around banging their head on the glass, the Dat comes up and stares as to say "I'm hungry buddy, please feed me!"

When I'm feeding them prawn bits, after the bass get their fair share the Dat will swim to the top and take the prawn right from my fingers. I can't wait till he's big enough to take a whole prawn from me!


----------

